# master plumber's test



## chrisstew14 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


----------



## chrisstew14 (Apr 24, 2012)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


I am in Richmond Va.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Might want post intro


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


With all due respect Chris, if you do not already know what study materials are needed for the Master's test in Virginia then you are not qualified to take the test.

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


Did you just wake up one day and plan on taking the masters test? Wasn't any apprenticeship or schooling required of you? If so what did they go over with you? What did the school suggest you study? If not then you might want to start with this...


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

This site has some info about the exam. Check it out. It might help.

http://www.contractor-licensing.com/virginia/plumbing-license.html


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va.*Should I just read the* *2009 code book?* or is there another book I should get.


 






........:yes:......



and get study books, like:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


Just Christmas tree the test, ull do just fine!! 

Good luck!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## chrisstew14 (Apr 24, 2012)

*plbgbiz*

Just to let you know plbgbiz I can take the masters test anytime I get ready. Simple question =Simple answer. Thats all, I didn't need anything else from you. Not to be a jerk.


----------



## chrisstew14 (Apr 24, 2012)

And yes I woke up and said I am going to take the test and get my Masters card today. No harry homeowner or residential jackleg here. Commercial and Industrial here. I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Getting tangled up in a big knot of Pex isn't exactly 'plumbing circles' around anyone, but yourself..

Head over and introduche yourself please..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chrisstew14 said:


> Just to let you know plbgbiz I can take the masters test anytime I get ready. *Simple question =Simple answer. Thats all, I didn't need anything else from you.* Not to be a jerk.


Then I'm afraid you stumbled on to the wrong community. Most on this forum are not well versed in providing "hit & run" help. We like to get to know our peers and share in the glories of being Plumbing Professionals. If _"just give me what I want"_ is all you needed then you would have been better served by Google.

For instance, in a few short minutes I found that you have to have ten years verified practical experience and at least one year as a Journeyman to qualify for the Master's exam in the Commonwealth of Virginia. So if you are as qualified to apply for that exam as you say, it seems pretty sad that after ten years you still don't know what books to study.

And just for the record, I have not yet begun to be a jerk.



chrisstew14 said:


> And yes I woke up and said I am going to take the test and get my Masters card today. No harry homeowner or residential jackleg here. Commercial and Industrial here. *I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.*


How about you put your pictures where your keyboard is. Post some pics of your work and there will plenty of skilled Professional Plumbers to let you you know what a great job you did. :laughing:

-OR-

You might want to start over with an intro.


----------



## RichRock (Dec 21, 2011)

Well said plbgbiz!!!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

The DPOR site for Virginia will tell you everything you need to study for the exam. I already know what to study, and am not taking Master's until next year. Just look it up...if you don't know where to look...then wtf?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

chrisstew14 said:


> I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: 1st get your Masters!!! till then, the only thing you'll be running circles around will be your self!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Did you just wake up one day and plan on taking the masters test? Wasn't any apprenticeship or schooling required of you? If so what did they go over with you? What did the school suggest you study? If not then you might want to start with this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16167


 7 years as an apprentice and then 16 years ago I finished! 23 years ago now ! Wow guess some people didnt study. For me I knew the time and the moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.


I enjoy a good Tom Clancy novel from time to time, or maybe take in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy trilogy.

Hope this helps


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

chrisstew14 said:


> And yes I woke up and said I am going to take the test and get my Masters card today. No harry homeowner or residential jackleg here. Commercial and Industrial here. I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


Can I get your autograph?


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> And yes I woke up and said I am going to take the test and get my Masters card today. No harry homeowner or residential jackleg here. Commercial and Industrial here. I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


First off, from a guy who does not have a clue on which _*CODE BOOK*_ to use, I doubt you are ready for *ANY *type of plumbing exam.

Second.....I, me, myself, Swedishcharm21, *GUARANTEE* you that not only could I plumb circles around *YOU, *but my 6 month apprentice could too!!



PS- Are you sure you are not related to "Jsohs" or "Jnohs"


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I am planning to take my masters test. I am in richmond va. Should I just read the 2009 code book or is there another book I should get.



Hell, a talented guy such as yourself can probably waltz in there and pass the damn thing without studying or anything!:no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Last time I checked they were still testing off the 2003 ipc. Make sure when you go in there, you ask for a copy of the business regulation portion. I didn't know about that part and failed the first time because of it. When I was leaving the 1st test, the lady and asked for me to return it and when I told her I never got one "why didn't you just ask for one". WTF, wish someone would've told me about it.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Being cocky doesn't prove anything..makes you look even worse. I suggest you sit back quietly and listen to the older, wiser guys like I am and learn something...otherwise like he said put up or shut up and I Guarantee you they will eat you alive!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

chrisstew14 said:


> Just to let you know plbgbiz I can take the masters test anytime I get ready. Simple question =Simple answer. Thats all, I didn't need anything else from you. Not to be a jerk.


Last time I checked, you came our OUR forum to ask a question. You didn't follow the rules for posting here, then get an attitude when you aren't well received. Next time we ask you for help, you can feel free to get any sort of attitude you'd like. Until then, leave your smartass remarks at the door. I don't know if you noticed but, biz is a moderator on this fine forum, and is well respected by many of the members here. I know he has personally helped me out with some business issues, and is a stand up guy. 

Also, I recall charging customers for information. Nothing in this life is free chris. The price of getting information from members here is following the forum rules by posting an introduction, and not talking about how great you are. Especially in your first few posts. I really doubt you can out plumb 90% of the members here. Most of us have been doing this a while and have done things you couldn't even dream of. I personally hold a Masters license, so I can do things you can't right off the bat. Also I know what code to reference for my state. I think you should do yourself a favor and find the door. 

It's only going to get worse for you.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


Plumb a circle around me. I lost my hoola hoop


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

The best way to plumb circles is 4- 90's at a time!:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the point is well made gents. Let's let it rest. 

Even though he got off on the wrong foot, I hope he will return and share in the PZ.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Being cocky doesn't prove anything..makes you look even worse. I suggest you sit back quietly and listen to the older, wiser guys like I am and learn something...otherwise like he said put up or shut up and I Guarantee you they will eat you alive!


 It has been awhile but I was scared ****less. It was all on the line apparently I was suppose to know what to do and why. Looking back it was all good but at that moment it was absolutely terrifying.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisstew14 said:


> I could plumb circles around most of the people I have ever seen and problably haven't seen.


I'm betting you can ride your bike really fast too!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Close this please mods.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Lazt weak I coodn' t spell plumur. Now I r one . God for u


----------

